# Xfinity Internet Customers Will Lose Free Norton 360 Security At End of Month



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2020)

I really liked my Norton Security over the years and got it free with my Xfinity Isp service.  I've received several notices that the Norton is going away and I can either pay for the service myself or use the free Xfinity xFi Advanced Security.  My bills are high enough, and I don't want to pay for Norton.  I understand I'll have to remove everything that is Norton from my computers, the go through a process to activate the xFi.

Does anyone here have Xfinity internet?  Have you made the change from Norton to xFi yet, or are you going to pay for Norton or get another security account from another company?

Guess before the end of December, I'll have to follow the instructions and hope that all goes smoothly.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2020)

I have McAfee


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 11, 2020)

I use Windows security @SeaBreeze  It works just as well, is non obtrusive and is free. Here is a review from Tom's Hardware which is a "go to" site for me as far as tech stuff goes. 

https://www.tomshardware.com/news/windows-defender-perfect-scores-av-test,40139.html


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2020)

I supposedly have windows defender but I've never seen it do anything.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 11, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> I really liked my Norton Security over the years and got it free with my Xfinity Isp service.  I've received several notices that the Norton is going away and I can either pay for the service myself or use the free Xfinity xFi Advanced Security.  My bills are high enough, and I don't want to pay for Norton.  I understand I'll have to remove everything that is Norton from my computers, the go through a process to activate the xFi.
> 
> Does anyone here have Xfinity internet?  Have you made the change from Norton to xFi yet, or are you going to pay for Norton or get another security account from another company?
> 
> Guess before the end of December, I'll have to follow the instructions and hope that all goes smoothly.


*I'm happy you asked about this since I got a notice about it today. I don't know what to do so I will be reading all the answers.*


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 11, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I supposedly have windows defender but I've never seen it do anything.


That's the non obtrusive part that I like. Only time I even think about it is when I do get a message saying that it was run a scan. Otherwise I forget that I have it running.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


> That's the non obtrusive part that I like. Only time I even think about it is when I do get a message saying that it was run a scan. Otherwise I forget that I have it running.


I don't even get that. My McAfee does but not the other. I don't even know if it's activated or anything. LOL


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 11, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I don't even get that. My McAfee does but not the other. I don't even know if it's activated or anything. LOL


That's great. I haven't used McAfee in ages. I used AVG as my primary before switching to Windows Security awhile back.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2020)

I wonder why my defender never pops up. Perhaps the McAfee is overriding?


----------



## Don M. (Dec 11, 2020)

I've had Norton's and McAfee at various times over the years, but when I switched to W10, shortly after it became available, I cancelled the service I was paying for, and decided to try Defender. I haven't had any issues, since.  I do keep W10 auto updated, so as to get the latest "revisions", and I usually do a manual restart when I'm not planning on using the computer for a couple of hours.   IMO, unless a person makes a habit of opening spam emails, or often visits "questionable" sites, there is no need to pay for a 3rd party antivirus.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *I'm happy you asked about this since I got a notice about it today. I don't know what to do so I will be reading all the answers.*


It's getting into 'crunch time' as the end of the month draws near.  I have decided today to stay with the Norton 360 security which has served me well for years.  After I made my decision, I discussed it with my husband and he agrees it's the way to go.

I have read replies and questions on the Xfinity customer support forum, and it appears that the free Xfinity xFi offered is not comparable to the protection of the Norton 360.  Also, there is some question if it is reliable on other devices, especially for those who travel out of state and use their laptops for business.  This doesn't really affect me, but it is a concern.

I haven't done it today, but I will soon sign up for the Norton transition for Xfinity customers, following the link in the Xfinity email I received.

The Norton offers the first 12 months to Xfinity customers for $14.99,  After the first year at $14.99, the years following will cost $104.99 (or $8.75 a month).  The Norton security is good for 5 different devices.

Honestly, I don't keep much sensitive information on my computer, but I do appreciate the good job Norton has done in blocking severe attacks from some sites I've landed on.  Also, I like the Live Update feature and the ease of doing scans and using their tools if something corrupt is suspected.

I knew you were interested @Sassycakes, just letting you know the route I'm taking. 

Thanks to all who replied here with your experiences, advice and recommendations, much appreciated!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2020)

After getting repeated notices from Xfinity and Norton, I signed up for the Norton 360 using a link in an email from Xfinity.  It was very easy, even for me.   I paid for it with a credit card that will be automatically charged again a year from now.  I downloaded it on my desktop and everything was working fine.  

I then went on my laptop and downloaded the antivirus there, so I'm all set to keep my Norton and not worry about it.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 24, 2020)

I don't trust Microsoft or XFinity, or any company associated with them. 

I use the free version of Avast, which works pretty well, even though they keep bugging me to upgrade to the paid version, which is tolerable. That's the price you pay for using the free version.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2020)

Irwin said:


> I don't trust Microsoft or XFinity, or any company associated with them.
> 
> I use the free version of Avast, which works pretty well, even though they keep bugging me to upgrade to the paid version, which is tolerable. That's the price you pay for using the free version.


Well, Comcast (Xfinity) is my cable TV and internet service provider.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 24, 2020)

Many decades ago I used Norton and after I allowed tech service to remote control a problem I started getting malware like you wouldn't believe. McAfee wasn't much better. I remember in the early 2000's before the merge Office Depot and Office Max offered to remove new PC bloatware for $60 buckaroos. Uh huh. The best imbedded free a/v software is Windows10 formally Defender. Like IP hiders and VPN's the free versions are just as good as the pricey paid versions. Tunnel Bear VPN is well worth the effort since their free version gives you monthly tweet credits.

www.cnet.com/how-to/best-antivirus/


----------



## Irwin (Dec 24, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Well, Comcast (Xfinity) is my cable TV and internet service provider.



Mine, too! And I run Windows. But I don't trust them, which is why I use an antivirus with no connection to them.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 25, 2020)

Irwin said:


> Mine, too! And I run Windows. But I don't trust them, which is why I use an antivirus with no connection to them.


No need for anti virus (or windows) with my Chromebook..I have never paid for any anti virus program since 1998..


----------

